

Ask HN: Why do coders don't like attending meetings? - nodesolomon


======
ISNIT
I personally think it depends on who the meeting is with. I love having
meetings with start up companies, because they get it... But in my experience,
managers in more corporate settings suck and don't understand things, that is
amplified in the meetings.

~~~
ISNIT
To illustrate my point:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg)

------
codeonfire
Because if there's no software made you get fired. No software gets made in
meetings.

